# Doilies or no?



## Woodman1 (Apr 5, 2005)

When you gents serve tea with your BBQ, do you find that doillies work best? Also, do you use a cozy on your teapot? These are the things we really need to know! Woodington Smythe III


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2005)

I dropped my doilies in the cement pond!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2005)

"That's it I'm outta here"!    :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Damn... I guess those pictures of Larry got out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2005)

:badgrin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

That will blind you for sure!


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Chris Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I searched the web yesterday for a picture of the guy in the wheelchair (from Rock Horror) with the fishnets on (once the Transylvanians take over).  But couldn't find one.  Did find Frank N Furter carving a turkey.  Started to post that one, but you couldn't see the garter belt and hose.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> TexLaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I searched the web yesterday for a picture of the guy in the wheelchair (from Rock Horror) with the fishnets on (once the Transylvanians take over).  But couldn't find one.  Did find Frank N Furter carving a turkey.  Started to post that one, but you couldn't see the garter belt and hose.[/quote:14g8k6oc]

Just did a Google search to find out who Frank N. Furter was.  That's just wrong!  But funny!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

I see we've resorted to deleting posts without notification...My appologies, Ken.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

Meatloaf again?!?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I see we've resorted to deleting posts without notification...My appologies, Ken.


So, what's the deal?  Is there a new unwritten rule here?  I'd really like to know...


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 7, 2005)

There's always something goin on here that I don't understand! That's why it's so fun!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 7, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":3n0a0j64]I see we've resorted to deleting posts without notification...My appologies, Ken.


So, what's the deal?  Is there a new unwritten rule here?  I'd really like to know...[/quote:3n0a0j64]

I'm sorry...I have no idea what you are talking about...the only post I deleted in the last two days was the "chin" post...that was it!!


----------



## Griff (Apr 7, 2005)

Chin post ??  What chin post ??

OK, I'm a new guy here, only a month or so. I've been looking a lot but not posting much. It appeared to me that there was no censorship here, or at least the rules are very loose. I'm fine with that. If you don't like leave like some have done recently. I do miss Susan but, I'm curious, what line did the chin post cross?

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 7, 2005)

I didn't delete any posts and I didn't see the chin post to even know what the hell you're all talking about. 

As far as deleting posts go, I have no problem deleting posts, however, I will notify the owner of that post that it is being deleted and why, IN MY OPINION, it deserves to be. If the owner doesn't like my explanation he can take it up with the other moderator, oops, I forgot, I'm the only modeator left, or he can take it up with the Board Administrator and if I get overruled and the post is re-posted, so be it. I can guarantee you I won't get mad and quit, that's just the way it goes.

Griff, if you've read all the rules and understand them, then you know what type of posts will be subject to deletion.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":3a554m8b][quote="Niagara River Smoker":3a554m8b]I see we've resorted to deleting posts without notification...My appologies, Ken.


So, what's the deal?  Is there a new unwritten rule here?  I'd really like to know...[/quote:3a554m8b]

I'm sorry...I have no idea what you are talking about...the only post I deleted in the last two days was the "chin" post...that was it!![/quote:3a554m8b]

Uhmmmm, sir boss man, I think I had a couple of posts deleted the past couple of days. I'm not complaining, they might have been offensive to some, but they were deleted and I didn't do it. If you or Bruce see fit, I don't complain, but please let me know, I NEVER want to piss anybody off! :grin:     ;-)  :roll:  :badgrin:


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2005)

Greg, you deleted one of mine, as a joke.  And it was funny.

*I hate I missed a post that was worthy of deletion.*


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nshaw65 said:
			
		

> What do doillies have to do with Barbeque?



N, This was my attempt to make light of the idea that we are taking ourselves way too seriously at times! Bruce you guys are drifting way off topic! Talk doilies or get out!!!! :-D  :-D


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Well I posted a couple of things the last couple of days that probably could have been deleted but this wasn't one of them.  I have no problem with you guys deleting them but, like Nick said, I'd like to know why.  So if Greg and Bruce didn't delete them, who did???


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Well I posted a couple of things the last couple of days that probably could have been deleted but this wasn't one of them.  I have no problem with you guys deleting them but, like Nick said, I'd like to know why.  So if Greg and Bruce didn't delete them, who did???



DOILIES BILL>>>>>>DOILIES?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I didn't delete any posts and I didn't see the chin post to even know what the hell you're all talking about.
> 
> As far as deleting posts go, I have no problem deleting posts, however, I will notify the owner of that post that it is being deleted and why, IN MY OPINION, it deserves to be. If the owner doesn't like my explanation he can take it up with the other moderator, oops, I forgot, I'm the only modeator left, or he can take it up with the Board Administrator and if I get overruled and the post is re-posted, so be it. I can guarantee you I won't get mad and quit, that's just the way it goes.
> 
> Griff, if you've read all the rules and understand them, then you know what type of posts will be subject to deletion.



Bruce is correct!  He's deleted a couple of my posts and he immediately notified me and let me know he did and why!  And I appreciated him notifying me, and agreed with Bruce why he deleted the post.  He's just doing what he's been asked to do and seems to be fair about what he does.  If a post gets deleted, it's for a reason.  Don't take it personally, because I am sure it's not personal.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 8, 2005)

The real Irish lace doilies are the best, but they are expensive! My oh my! Land O Goshen! If you get some sauce on them you get flustered! I sometimes use the store bought paper ones though! Woody


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 8, 2005)

Guys, might I suggest that if the discussion of doilies is going to continue that you move it to the General Discussion Section and not use the General BBQ Section.

Thank you very much for your anticipated cooperation.

That's your one time polite request :getbtw:


----------

